# C-57-d



## ladyt1 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Moderator's note: I've taken the liberty of merging Beatlepaul's and ladyt1's C-57-D threads. The posts reappear here in chronological order.

--CD*


I am looking for someone to build a fully lit and animated Saucer from Forbidden Planet.

I have paid for many and collect these types of items so I know what they can cost.

If interested please email [email protected].

C.:wave:


----------



## ladyt1 (Jan 21, 2007)

......


----------



## ladyt1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have had a few responses. I am also looking for someone to do the Martian War machine from the original War Of The Worlds.

I have one person I am talking too. Just curious if any one else?

C.:wave:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Ladyt1, I'm not sure most of us here could build the C-57D in the way you would want.....!

I like to build for myself and don't want the pressure of being under a deadline building for someone else. I found that out long ago. There are a few people here who can give the C-57D the treatment it deserves. The one I have will be pretty much "out of the box" by comparison to some of the buildups I've seen on different sites.

Besides, my build rate pretty much sucks since it takes me a LONG time to show real progress on most of those projects....!! 

Good luck with your quest! :thumbsup:


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Try Randy at VoodooFX. He has a War Machine controller (lights, sound, and motion) in development.


----------



## ladyt1 (Jan 21, 2007)

LOL.

I like honesty.Unfortunately there are alot of people who will take your money than worry about getting the project done.

I am talking with someone now who I will probably go with but always like to be fair. I like to have choices.

Cary


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Cary,
what size of MWM are you interested in?

I like to go "big"..check this out

http://resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=1533


----------



## ladyt1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Federation Models.

http://www.federationmodels.com/model_kits/miscellaneous_models/default.htm

3 Foot Martian War Machine.

That would be the best way to go. It is hollow. I want the Cobra Head to rise and scan back and forth with the proper sound effect. Then fire with the proper lighting and sound effect.

I also want the background hover sound to be there. And the tips to fire with the plasma sound effect.

Cary:wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Cary,
that's the kit I used.

the head does tilt up and back and it sits in a base that does swivel, however automating that is not as easy as you might have thought. Certainly beyond my meager capabilities. You'll need real engineering brainpower there.

I had a good friend of mine who runs his own commercial production company make me a cd of selected sound effects from the film (including a very sweet full hour of nothing but the purring/pulsing sound) that I am piping thru a speaker in the base. 

the lights are all switchable, but don't sync with the SFX

I had originally contacted Randy at VooDoo about this because he makes a sound and light package that pretty much does what you want, but for the much smaller versions. they would be lost in a ship this big.

plus...? It weighs a TON. you'll either need to put it up on legs like I did or hang it from some pretty beefy wires.

words from the wise,
cheers


----------



## ladyt1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanx for the Info Lou.

I will be hanging it from the ceiling in my movie theatre.

As for the motion servos can be used.

Cary:wave:


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Pick the right digital servo and you can get a lot of torque. The controller that Randy has under development will be able to cope with those.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yes, but you also need to make sure the moving parts are (and can be kept )well lubricated to keep the motion smooth..as designed, this would be a job in of itself.

don't get me wrong, I admire your intentions, and I hope you can pull it off. If I can retro fit whatever it is you come up with, I'll be happy to add it to my ship. 

Please keep me in the loop, if you don't mind.


----------



## ladyt1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Will Do.

Cary:wave:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

If this thing is gonna be hanging, I suggest a fiberglass or vacuform casting be done first and work with that.

Besides being able to cram a lot more of the workings inside, it'll hurt a lot less if one o' them wires snaps.


----------



## ladyt1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Do not worry. I will be using braided cable. Do not think it will be going anywhere.

Cary:wave:


----------



## ladyt1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well the person who was going to do the saucer fell through.

Anyone else seriously interested?

C:wave:


----------



## ladyt1 (Jan 21, 2007)

No ONe?

Cary


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Here are several individuals with companies that specialize in this type of work:

John Geigle at Masterpiece Models

www.masterpiecemodels.com


and David Merriman at D&E Miniatures

http://www.vabiz.com/d&e/


Jim Key at Custom Replicas.

www.customreplicas.com


Masterpiece Models is in Washington State. D&E is on the east coast, and Jim Key is in Southern California. I can't promise that either would necessarily be cheap, but I'm sure that they would do great work. All have done model work for the film and television industry as well as a good number of museums.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys.

I have been rediscovering this kit of Mine. Ive been on a Fobidden Planet kick.

I am really thinking about doing it up again. So I am looking for copies of the actual "Studio Blueprints", Not someone's Fan Blueprints.

I want to revisit the interior and make the rotating "red" Engine.

So if any of you talented Guys has any Info that will help, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance, and High Regards,
BP


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

If you have, or can find the old Starlog photo guide book, SPECIAL EFFECTS, VOL. 1, it has a reproduction of a side profile blue print on pages 86, and 87. It is credited to Bill Malone, so he probably has copies of all of the miniatures blueprints.

David.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Krel said:


> If you have, or can find the old Starlog photo guide book, SPECIAL EFFECTS, VOL. 1, it has a reproduction of a side profile blue print on pages 86, and 87. It is credited to Bill Malone, so he probably has copies of all of the miniatures blueprints.
> 
> David.


Hey, Many thanks for the tip Krell!!!

I just ordered a copy of said book from Amazon!!!

Still, I like to gather as much info as Possible, if there is anything else out there.

BP


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I think the PL C57-D kit is absolutely fantastic...that said, the upper dome is way too small in proportion to the disc. I'd like to see something closer to the actual miniature one day--although I doubt anyone will ever do one this size again!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I give PL credit for being ambitious, but the exterior contours of their C-57-D are way off. Given the simplicity of the design, this is a problem.

The Lunar Models saucer isn't bad (see below), but the best version of this kit ever produced is probably the one Bill Malone made while at Don Post back in the 70's (the one he advertised on the back page of Starlog). Thanks to Phil Broad, I was recently reunited with mine after a long absence, and am currently in the process of restoring it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> I give PL credit for being ambitious, but the exterior contours of their C-57-D are way off. Given the simplicity of the design, this is a problem.
> 
> The Lunar Models saucer isn't bad (see below), but the best version of this kit ever produced is probably the one Bill Malone made while at Don Post back in the 70's (the one he advertised on the back page of Starlog). Thanks to Phil Broad, I was recently reunited with mine after a long absence, and am currently in the process of restoring it.


 
Carson YOU DA MAN!!

How big is the Malone Saucer?? Can you post pics of it now?

I comend PL as well for putting this in Plastic, However I am also aware of it's Shortcommings.

BP


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I'll try to post a couple pix of the Malone model this weekend.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey beatlepaul,

Everything you're looking for as far as studio blueprints can be found here:

[email protected]

Enjoy,

Fiver


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

It's a tricky subject to photograph, but here's my best shot at a profile of my primed but unfinished Malone saucer (which measures approx. 15" in dia).










As you can see, the contours differ from both the Lunar Models and Polar Lights versions of the ship.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Man that's gorgeous...where's a good recaster when you need one?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Carson,Thanks for taking the time to post that Pic.

That ship is Beautifull!!

Again, I still think Polar Lights did an OUTSTANDING JOB on their C-57-D. It's one of my all time favorite kits of a Favorite subject Matter..And a FUN build!!!

I still have some back issues of "Starlog" with the add for the Malone ship in it.

Thanks again Carson!!!!

BP


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Gorgeous. I always wanted on of those Bill Malone C-57-D's, but I procrastinated, then they were gone. I was talking to a guy at a con about the Bill Malone kit, and he said that all the ones he had seen had collapsed in on themselves for some reason. Nice to see yours is okay.

I still have hopes that someday, someone will do an accurate injection kit of C-57-D, but I fear that they are hollow hopes.

David.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Krel said:


> I was talking to a guy at a con about the Bill Malone kit, and he said that all the ones he had seen had collapsed in on themselves for some reason. Nice to see yours is okay.


Yeah, the styrene is pretty thin. One of the first things I did when I decided to restore it was fill the upper and lower halves with polyurethane foam prior to assembly. 

Still not sure how I'm going to finish off the drive dome. Maybe some kind of fluorescent paint...


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

If you need a lighting effects controller for the C-57-D engines, I may be able to help.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Dang, I don't EVEN remember ads for this kit in Starlog, and I bought every issue from inception until about 1994!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

seaQuest said:


> Dang, I don't EVEN remember ads for this kit in Starlog, and I bought every issue from inception until about 1994!



The ads ran for several issues beginning in 1978. They appeared on the inside-back cover. Although not listed as such, the return address was for famed monster mask maker Don Post Studios, which was busily cranking out Star Wars masks and helmets at the time. Bill Malone worked there for a time in the late 70's/ early 80's.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't know how I could pay three bucks for every issue of Starlong but I never thought once about putting together 9.95 for that model--that's something I would buy in an eyeblink today...


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

jbond said:


> I think the PL C57-D kit is absolutely fantastic...that said, the upper dome is way too small in proportion to the disc. I'd like to see something closer to the actual miniature one day--although I doubt anyone will ever do one this size again!


Hello,

I like the C57D. I started the model before the Seaview arrived, and decided to finish it. I posted a picture at the link below. Basically it is an exterior only job (no interior), and all work was put into making the hull perfect and seamless to try to achieve a movie prop type build. The hull was a tough job for sure, and this was the largest model I ever built),

There are some inaccuracies in the kit, I agree. And, I think the PL kit was too big to really enjoy (I'd have preferred a smaller kit, say 20 inches in diameter), but overall it is terrific. I lighted the 3 landing gear assemblies, and experimented with a Jupiter 2 fusion core and an internal plastic assembly placed in the fogged/reddish fusion core. The shadows cast by the fusion core lights make the apparatus in the core appear to rotate.

I hope to put some more pictures together on a planet-surface to show the assembly in natural light.

Enjoy,

Jim

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/29251]







[/url]


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Last year Sgt Wilco was thinking about doing a more accurate C-57-D, but as far as I know he hasn't talked about it anymore. I guess he lost interest.

David.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Krel said:


> Last year Sgt Wilco was thinking about doing a more accurate C-57-D, but as far as I know he hasn't talked about it anymore. I guess he lost interest.
> 
> David.


Hi,
That's too bad. The C57D is an icon. I would love to see the kit re-released in some form, even if it was a smaller, but highly detailed, version.

Jim


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I am such a DUMBA$$ !!!! I had a chance to purchase one of these in May at an ipms show/swapmeet in Orlando... I had no Idea what it was until now...The guy even mentioned he got it from Starlog when he was a kid...Price he was asking $15.00 DOH!!!!!!!


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

The-Nightsky said:


> I am such a DUMBA$$ !!!! I had a chance to purchase one of these in May at an ipms show/swapmeet in Orlando... I had no Idea what it was until now...The guy even mentioned he got it from Starlog when he was a kid...Price he was asking $15.00 DOH!!!!!!!


There is always a chance that it could be re-released b y Round Two. I think it would be a good re-release choice. 

It will never happen, but I'd like to see a smaller C57D with clear parts, fair details, and a diorama base (maybe a planet surface with some gear/weapons/tractor minis in scale).

Regards,
Jim


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I've given up bidding for the P/L versions that pop up on evilbay,  either they get a final bid of over $300US or it finishes at some odd am hour over here so that my maximum bid gets pipped in the last hour/minutes when I'm sleeping...

So yes absolutly I would like to see it as a re-release... :thumbsup: maybe 1/128 or 1/144 scale to get a good size for the display shelf and still keep some detail.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

AJ-1701 said:


> I've given up bidding for the P/L versions that pop up on evilbay,  either they get a final bid of over $300US or it finishes at some odd am hour over here so that my maximum bid gets pipped in the last hour/minutes when I'm sleeping...
> 
> So yes absolutly I would like to see it as a re-release... :thumbsup: maybe 1/128 or 1/144 scale to get a good size for the display shelf and still keep some detail.


And, a smaller kit would be better. I feel that PL wanted to achieve something special with the kit, but the C57D is just too big to enjoy. It is hard to store, cumbersome to lift (especially if reinforcement plaqstic was added between the saucer sections), and difficult to display; I went out and purchased a table to store it on. Had it been in the range of 16 or 18 inches in diameter, I would have had a place to store two and would have purchased two, one to display in-flight, the other in a landed mode with the gear and pedestal permanently down.

Jim


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

AJ-1701 said:


> either they get a final bid of over $300US or it finishes at some odd am hour over here so that my maximum bid


Jeez, are those things really fetching that sorta change? If so, it's time to sell.


----------



## coreybarnes8 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Carey,

I would be interested in co-engineering a C-57D StartCruiser. I have a desire to construct a hovering model with functional landing gear, authentic sound effects and lighing. I am currently designing the dimensions of the ship with consideration to mass and weight ratios for the helium balast tanks. I am educated in mechanical and electronic engineering. Perhaps I could collaborate with others interested in this design.

I'll be happy to keep you apraised of my progress. I hope my updates can be of help. Good luck in your quest. I would love to be apart of your team of hobbists and engineers.

Best Regards,
Bob in Ohio


----------



## coreybarnes8 (Aug 24, 2008)

*C-57D Dimensional Specs and purchasing used Polar Lights Model Kit*

Does anyone have detailed specs on specific dimensions of the cruiser?

I would be interested in purchasing a used model of the Polar Lights C-57D model. Any ideas other than ebay, folks?

Please let me know.

Bob in Ohio


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

coreybarnes8 said:


> I have a desire to construct a hovering model with functional landing gear, authentic sound effects and lighing. I am currently designing the dimensions of the ship with consideration to mass and weight ratios for the helium balast tanks.


Ballast tanks?! How big a model are you considering? And what were you planning to make it out of?

I know next to nothing about engineering, but a "hovering" C-57-D would be pretty impressive if you can pull it off. 

I've got an unbuilt PL kit if you're still looking. Be aware however that as detailed and ambitious as that kit is, the exterior contours are NOT accurate compared to the miniatures and full-scale ext. seen in the film (each of which was slightly different).


----------



## coreybarnes8 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hovering C-57D*



Carson Dyle said:


> Ballast tanks?! How big a model are you considering? And what were you planning to make it out of?
> 
> I know next to nothing about engineering, but a "hovering" C-57-D would be pretty impressive if you can pull it off.
> 
> I've got an unbuilt PL kit if you're still looking. Be aware however that as detailed and ambitious as that kit is, the exterior contours are NOT accurate compared to the miniatures and full-scale ext. seen in the film (each of which was slightly different).


Hi Carson,

Thanks for the post. I am considering diameters up to aprox 3m. There are many lightwieght polymers in the running for the endo and exoskeletons. Multiple aerodynamic factors will determine my final design. Helium to mass ratios are critical in order for me to achieve my goal. I have since ordered the commercially available "blueprints". They should prove quite helpful.

I'd be interested in the PL kit. Thanks for the FYI on the differences between the kit and the full scale ext in the movie. Would you consider selling the kit? I am not a collector, although I think it could be a great reference as I design my hovering RC controlled cruiser. Perhaps you could help me by providing artistic consultation in my design... What do you think?

Hope to hear from you again soon.

Best Regards,
Bob in Mansfield, OH


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

coreybarnes8 said:


> Perhaps you could help me by providing artistic consultation in my design...


Depends on how "artistic" you want to get, lol.

I’ll help in any way I can Bob, but I’m not exactly an expert.

In addition to the blueprints you mentioned, try to track down an old copy of the _Cinefantastique_ double-issue devoted to FP (Vol.8 No.2/ Vol. 8/ No.3). It’s got some great shots of the saucer. 

A copy of the most recent dvd would also be helpful.

And then there are these links to peruse…

http://www.monsters411.com/wesshank.html

http://www.monsters411.com/billmalone.html

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=222886&highlight=c-57-d

http://www.therpf.com/showthread.php?t=46118&highlight=c-57-d

http://www.the-robotman.com/

As I mentioned upthread, the studio miniatures varied slightly from one to another (and the contours of those differed from that of the full-scale set), so you kinda have to pick and choose which version(s) you like best.

My personal fave, contour-wise, remains the 22" version currently owned by collector Wes Shank (seen here at "BlobFest 2006").










This is the original FX miniature molded by Bill Malone for the saucer model he sold via _Starlog_ magazine back in the 70's...










I'm in the midst of restoring mine (shown above), and to me it's got the sleekest lines of all the various incarnations of the ship.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Sometime in 2002, I remember seeing a picture on the internet of the 88" C-57-D sitting in someone's (very nice) workshop. It looked pretty good. I even saved those pictures, but that hard drive bit the dust a few years ago. I can not remember where I saw it, but I remember it was being refurbished somewhat for a collector. All of the lighting was being restored and repairs were being made to the landing legs. For some reason I want to say that some famous director now owns it -- like maybe Lucas or Spielberg, but that is just my impression and may not be a reliable memory at all. 

Wish I could remember it better, but memory is the second thing to go. The first thing to go is . . . I can't remember. 

If anyone else has this information, please let us know. Now I'm going to go nuts trying to remember that.


----------



## coreybarnes8 (Aug 24, 2008)

*C-57D Artistic Consulatant - Bill Malone Blueprints, Carson*

Hi Carson

I sent an email and provate, then realized I used a cut/paste from a post to Cary. My apologises.

Fantasic work on the Bill Malone kit. I agree. I prefer the contours of this design. I truely would like to track down Bill Malone's blueprints.

Any ideas guys?


Bob


----------



## coreybarnes8 (Aug 24, 2008)

*C-57D PL kit - Hoover craft*

I'm in the process of designing a model of the C57D that can be radio controlled. My goal is to take off, hoover, maneuver and land. I'm looking for consultants on various design engineering and artistic input.

I was hoping to purchase a PL kit, but at those prices...wow!!!!

Even a used built or partially assembled kit could be a great reference in my design. I would prefer a new kit without alterations(open or not), but..so goes the evilbay. Any of you guys know where i could get even a partial kit or a Bill Malone kit(I really like those contours)...?....?...

Please let me know. Thanks for any help!


Bob


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

CaliOkie said:


> Sometime in 2002, I remember seeing a picture on the internet of the 88" C-57-D sitting in someone's (very nice) workshop.


According to Bill Malone, the "7-footer" has been missing in action since the late 90's, when the Pittsburgh museum that had been displaying it went out of business. I've asked a few other collector friends about this, and no one seems to know the fate of the largest saucer miniature built for the film.

Are you certain the model you saw was an original? There are a number of good copies floating around out there. If the picture you saw was of the original, I know a number of folks who'd like to see it, myself included.

More info re: the FX miniatures can be found here:

http://www.monsters411.com/billmalone.html



coreybarnes8 said:


> I sent an email and provate, then realized I used a cut/paste from a post to Cary.


No worries.



coreybarnes8 said:


> I truely would like to track down Bill Malone's blueprints.


The 22" FX miniature was built from the same studio blueprints as the other saucer models. Any contour differences can most likely be traced to the production of the models. In other words, it's unlikely any blueprints were ever produced for the specific version of the ship you're describing. Of course, based on available data, it shouldn't be too hard to create your own.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

It was presented as the original model. I saw the pictures in 2002, but I don't know when they were taken. In one picture the top dome had been removed and the angle of the picture was looking down into it from on top. There were a mass of cables and the bottom lighted dome appeared to be a dome within a dome. The inner dome was red with the black stripes and the outer dome appeared to be frosted transparent. There appeared to be a framework that fanned out from the center into the saucer, but it was not clear if it was metal or wood.

I recall that there was some caption about it being restored for a collector and the workshop it was in was "high end," which means it was clean, appeared well stocked and fairly large. It was not someone's garage. In fact, the person doing the work had an elaborate framework that supported it and allowed him get under it to work on it -- it may have been on a jack as it appeared at different heights in different pictures. I'm guessing it must have been fairly heavy, or at least awkward to move around. I recall when I was building my DeBoer Enterprise I finally built a rolling support that I could raise and lower so I could get around the thing to work on it. 

I could just kick myself for not backing up those files. But, I've learned my lesson since then. I do remember I was not specifically looking for that at the time I stumbled across it -- I was looking at a bunch of other stuff and just found it and copied it for later reference. I didn't realize that it was "missing in action," and it may not have been when those pictures were taken. But, I would sure love to have them now -- I'd post them here and let everyone see them.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Man, I'd love to locate those pictures.

I'll drop Fred Barton and a line and see if he knows what's up. Maybe the large miniature popped back on the radar screen and I didn't get the memo.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Let us know if you find it! 

At the time I saw it, I didn't think too much about it because I wasn't really looking for that specifically, buy now my curiosity is on high alert!

I spent several hours searching everything I could think of last night. 

But, the more I think about it, the more convinced I am that it has got to be around somewhere -- I just can't imagine anyone destroying such an iconic image. Even if you didn't know or care what it was, you would have to realize that it was worth something to somebody.

I would be willing to wager that someone has it in their very private collection -- someone who can afford such a collector's item and would rather not advertise that they have it. Hell of a conversation piece.

I wonder if it is insured?


----------



## coreybarnes8 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Bill Malone version C-57D*



Carson Dyle said:


> Jeez, are those things really fetching that sorta change? If so, it's time to sell.


Hi Cary,

Any ideas wher I could purchase a Malone version and/or the PL model (used, partial, or new) ?..?..

Yours looks terrific!!!

FYI..Hover craft Update:

Concepts and material design coming together well. Currently working on the engine, stabilization systems, and navigation controls. Will keep you posted.

All the Best,
Bob


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

CaliOkie said:


> Let us know if you find it!


Will do.



CaliOkie said:


> At the time I saw it, I didn't think too much about it because I wasn't really looking for that specifically, buy now my curiosity is on high alert!


Yeah, that makes two of us.



CaliOkie said:


> the more I think about it, the more convinced I am that it has got to be around somewhere


Well, I've no reason to believe it's been tossed on a bonfire, or left to rot in a vacant lot. As you say, it's most likely in the hands of a private collector. Nevertheless, I'd love to see shots of the thing being refurbished.



coreybarnes8 said:


> Hi Cary,
> 
> Any ideas wher I could purchase a Malone version and/or the PL model (used, partial, or new) ?..?..


"Cary" has sent you a PM.


*Moderator's note: I've taken the liberty of merging Beatlepaul's and ladyt1's C-57-D threads. All posts appear here in chronological order.

--CD*


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

If you have, or can find a copy of Starlog photo guidebook, SPECIAL EFFECTS, vol.1, copyright 1979, on pages 86, and 87 they have a reproduction of one of C-57-D's miniature blueprints. It is a side view, and is credited to Bill Malone. It is conceivable that he may have a full set of copies of the blueprints for the miniatures. The only unfortunate thing about it is that the drawing is printed on two separate pages.

This is why I don't understand how PL got it so horribly wrong. Between this magazine, and the two Cinefantastique issues, the model of C-57-D should have been great instead of some over-sized caricature. I really can't see how they did much research into the starship.

Check out the last couple of photos on this page from Richard Coyle's site: http://www.racprops.com/issue4/visit_forbiddenplanet/pg3.php

David.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> . . . Well, I've no reason to believe it's been tossed on a bonfire, or left to rot in a vacant lot. As you say, it's most likely in the hands of a private collector. Nevertheless, I'd love to see shots of the thing being refurbished.












Was the 7-foot hero miniature the same one that Agnes Moorehead apparently trashed with an axe in the classic _Twilight Zone_ episode "The Invaders"? If you watch the episode carefully, you can see that no real damage was done to the model at all -- the upper dome was removed and temporarily replaced by a crushed dome, and some ersatz "damage" was painted on the saucer portion.

Those chubby little toy spacemen still give me the creeps.


Krel said:


> This is why I don't understand how PL got it so horribly wrong. Between this magazine, and the two Cinefantastique issues, the model of C-57-D should have been great instead of some over-sized caricature. I really can't see how they did much research into the starship.


Polar Lights did a pretty good job on the interior of the C-57D. The exterior is where they screwed up. The upper dome is too flat, and the diameter of the saucer portion is about 3" to 3-1/2" bigger than it should be, relative to the dome size. Perhaps someday the kit could be partially re-tooled, keeping the existing interior parts but with an all-new, more accurate dome and saucer.

And someday monkeys might fly out of my butt.

BTW, in the early 1980s, Shane Johnson did a set of C-57D blueprints that managed to fit in the entire interior set, plus a lot of stuff that wasn't in the movie but would be essential on a ship making interstellar voyages -- like officers' quarters (the movie only showed bunks for enlisted crew), a sickbay and doctor's office, galley, crew's mess, library, machine shop, cargo storage on a lower deck, and plausible details of the ship's propulsion system. Oh, and TOILETS! And all without cheating, fudging, or resorting to "Irwinian geometry".


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> Was the 7-foot hero miniature the same one that Agnes Moorehead apparently trashed with an axe in the classic _Twilight Zone_ episode "The Invaders"?


The very same.


----------

